# Problems in painting in a new yaris



## Giomi (Feb 24, 2020)

I live in Greece and on 14/4/2020 I bought this car from an official seller of TOYOTA HELLAS. The car has a six-year warranty from TOYOTA EUROPE and TOYOTA HELLAS.
Yaris 1.5lt 5D Y20 Edition, 1F7 SILVER ME.
After a thorough inspection of the car, defects were found in many parts of the paint, which need to be repaired and repainted.
The authorized TOYOTA dealer who has an authorized workshop, with three work cards he confirms which surfaces have defects and states that they need repair and painting.

https://www.carforums.com/forums/topic/88213-problems-in-painting-in-a-new-yaris/


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

I had issues with my paint from brand new, not as many as you but eventually Nissan took it in and repainted all the areas effected under warranty. Get in contact with Toyota customer services in Greece failing that put some signs in your car highlighting the issues and park it in front of where you brought it so all passing traffic sees it. No dealership wants bad publicity.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

What do you mean by pimples??

Sent from my COR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Giomi (Feb 24, 2020)

DLGWRX02 said:


> I had issues with my paint from brand new, not as many as you but eventually Nissan took it in and repainted all the areas effected under warranty. Get in contact with Toyota customer services in Greece failing that put some signs in your car highlighting the issues and park it in front of where you brought it so all passing traffic sees it. No dealership wants bad publicity.


The whole car has to be painted. It will lose half its value.


----------



## Giomi (Feb 24, 2020)

Sicskate said:


> What do you mean by pimples??
> 
> Sent from my COR-L29 using Tapatalk


Pimples or spot or blackhead or zit, small lump. Sorry, I'm from Greece.
https://www.carforums.com/forums/topic/88213-problems-in-painting-in-a-new-yaris/
https://www.toyotaownersclub.com/forums/topic/195235-problems-in-painting-in-a-new-yaris/


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Links don't work for me. If the car has defects on all those panels surely would there not be grounds to reject it? take it you purchased it new?

Would be a massive undertaking to respray the whole car, We looked at the Yaris Y20 before settling on the Seat Arona. Does yours have the roof in a different colour, the early ones in the UK did before they did some all in one colour, the bridge from one to the other I swear i could feel to the touch (think they called the Bi-Tone)


----------



## Giomi (Feb 24, 2020)

Christian6984 said:


> Links don't work for me. If the car has defects on all those panels surely would there not be grounds to reject it? take it you purchased it new?
> 
> Would be a massive undertaking to respray the whole car, We looked at the Yaris Y20 before settling on the Seat Arona. Does yours have the roof in a different colour, the early ones in the UK did before they did some all in one colour, the bridge from one to the other I swear i could feel to the touch (think they called the Bi-Tone)


https://www.carforums.com/forums/topic/88213-problems-in-painting-in-a-new-yaris/
https://www.toyotaownersclub.com/forums/topic/195235-problems-in-painting-in-a-new-yaris/


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Some of those look like nicks or damage to the paint some of them are definitely rust bubbles.


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Get Toyota to replace the car, too many area need painting. Reject the car


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Get them to replace car, I wouldnt want them to repaint it.


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Also, are you saying You bought it in April and you have just seen all this now ? Or did you bring it to their attention in April ?


----------



## Giomi (Feb 24, 2020)

Rundie said:


> Get Toyota to replace the car, too many area need painting. Reject the car


This is what I am trying to do with my lawyer.


----------



## Giomi (Feb 24, 2020)

nicks16v said:


> Also, are you saying You bought it in April and you have just seen all this now ? Or did you bring it to their attention in April ?


When I received it I did not see the defects because I had it in a closed garage because of the covid. I saw them in early June. They accepted the defects but they want to paint the whole car. I ask them to replace it .


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

The new car I bought had defects in the paint so I refused to take it. I rejected it for another new car. Had I taken it out of the dealer I would of basically accepted it regardless of what remedial action the dealer would of taken.


----------



## Giomi (Feb 24, 2020)

Andy from Sandy said:


> The new car I bought had defects in the paint so I refused to take it. I rejected it for another new car. Had I taken it out of the dealer I would of basically accepted it regardless of what remedial action the dealer would of taken.


I do not accept it, the whole car must be painted inside, outside. The car will lose half its value. Who will pay the lost value?


----------



## Giomi (Feb 24, 2020)

UPDATE 5-3-2021: After a long time, TOYOTA HELLAS proceeded to exchange the defective car with a simultaneous order in my name, with another new Yaris car.


----------

